#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مقالات آموزشی انواع شبکه و سرور >  > آموزشی: نحوه تشخیص اورجینال بودن قطعات سرور های hp

## nekooee

با سلام
جهت تشخیص اورجینال بودن قطعات سرورهای HP باید به لینک زیر رفته و سریال نامبر روی قطعه را وارد کنید و از کشوری که خرید شده را هم ذکر کنید. سایت HP برای شما مشخص میکند که قطعات تقلبی و تعویض شده است یا اورجینال است.




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*a.secureti*,*AMD*,*ardalan1*,*hamid_54*,*Mehdiansari1*,*NPTiak*,*qqtty*,*ramcom*,*saeedghasemi*,*saeedhash*,*shah.sn*,*حسین درویشی*,*خلیل شهاب*,*سعید11*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

